# Gonna give this case thing one more shot....



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got a new PW3, and I LOVE it. I had a K3 for 5 years, so the improvements are striking!

I wrote a former question looking for a case that could fold securely back when reading, without flopping around. There were no answers, but in my browsing it looked to me like the only case that fit the bill was the Origami case. I think it locks magnetically when flipped back.

The thing about the Origami case and a number of other cases is...it looks to me like the edges are pretty thin and sharp, like they would cut into the hand when holding the book right handed. I figured that the official Amazon leather case would be the least likely to do that, so I went to a shop to try it out. Unfortunately, it was fairly sharp, not comfortable for me to hold.

The OTHER thing is that I've been using the PW for several days with no case, and I love the lightness of it. It's so easy to hold, or to rest on the tummy, with just one finger balancing it. BUT...not using a case makes it seem much more like a gadget and much less like a book, and I don't like that. I have plenty of gadgets. Also, the back of the thing is collecting fingerprints like mad.

So...are there any other suggestions for a lightweight case that doesn't have sharp-ish edges? Most of the less expensive cases (ACCase, Fintie, Omoton) seem very similar. I know you folks who made your decisions months ago are probably very sick of talking about cases, so I understand it if there are no comments. (I have read through most of the forum posts on cases.)

I was considering:



But it looks kind of heavy.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the PW I've actually been happy with the Amazon case -- doesn't add much weight, the auto on/off works -- but it does cost a bit more.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, Ann. I'll give the Amazon cover another look.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this one (not in black) - it came with a used PW2 I bought recently. I'd been reading a naked (except for a Decalgirl skin) PW2 for two years - love how thin and light it is. But this cover has had me looking at putting a cover on that one as well - it adds very little weight and I do love the auto on/off. It doesn't hold itself open. And the one I have doesn't remotely resemble leather (it's a printed pattern). But I have found it comfortable to hold one-handed. I think slightly sharp edges do tend to come with super-thin, but this one isn't uncomfortably so. And of course if you aren't happy with anything you get from Amazon, you do have 30 days to return it.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I appreciate the suggestion, Meemo. I'll take a good look at that case. Some of the patterns are very pretty. Thanks!


----------

